# Manchester Trend Evening October 9th



## shorty (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi guys, just thought Id let you know of something exciting happening on 9th October in Selfridges Manchester. James Molloy our lovely pro artist and VERY talented man is doing a trend seminar in the Moet bar... He will be making up 3 models and doing demonstrations and exciting trend based talks (straight from fashion week)! 
Its 6-9 and is £25 redeemable on products purchased on the counter afterwards (where we will be doing demos of everything James has done on yourselves)...
If no one is familiar with James you must take my word for it, he is AMAZING and so inspiring to watch and learn from...

Send me a PM if you are interested and I can sort tickets out!


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 3, 2008)

How far is it from Manchester Pic station? I may come up for it, but its 3 hrs from me lol!


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Oct 3, 2008)

i'd love to come but it's too far away from me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Sounds greattttt!
x


----------

